# "WELTPREMIERE - ROCKY MOUNTAIN'S CITY BIKES"



## Phil Claus (20. August 2004)

BIKEACTION präsentiert exklusiv auf Ihrer Homepage die neuen RC - Rocky Mountain City Cicycles, welche vom Januar 2005 bei Ihrem Rocky Mountain Händler erhältlich sein werden. Click here for more information


----------



## Weizenbiker (20. August 2004)

Interessant,

gibts auch Schlösser mit Garantie gegen Aufbrechen als Zubehör?

Ist mir viel zu gefährlich, mit einem teurem Rad in die Stadt zu fahren. Möchte nämlich nicht gerne zu Fuß zurück laufen.

Gruß

Weizenbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gori (20. August 2004)

Da macht es sicherlich Spaß etwas neues zu präsentieren. Danke für diesen konstruktiven Bertrag   



			
				Weizenbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant,
> 
> gibts auch Schlösser mit Garantie gegen Aufbrechen als Zubehör?
> 
> ...


----------



## blaubaer (21. August 2004)

mich würde wundernehmen wiso 28" Laufräder ??

durch diese sieht die geometrie echt komisch aus


----------

